# ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste​*
*Wer hats gemerkt?
NABU? BUND? PETA?  Behörden? Sonstige "Schützer", "Wissenschaft"? 
Natürlich nicht, es waren:
Aktive Angler am Gewässer!*

Wie NORD24.de meldet, fanden Angler aus Bremerhaven 
Fische, die in der Geeste nach Luft schnappen oder tot auf der Wasseroberfläche treiben:
https://nord24.de/bremerhaven/angler-schlagen-alarm-fische-treiben-tot-in-der-geeste

Das Umwelschutzamt der Stadt  ließ am Freitag Wasserproben nehmen. Der Sauerstoffgehalt in den oberen Wasserschichten wäre dramatisch dramatisch gesunken:


> _Lediglich 0,4 oder 0,5 Milligramm Sauerstoff pro Liter zeigte das Messgerät an, also praktisch nichts. „Bei vier Milligramm wird es für die Fische kritisch“, sagt Jörg Reinhold vom Umweltschutzamt. Merkwürdig nur, dass am Freitag keine toten oder um Luft ringende Fische mehr zu sehen waren. Nachgeschaut wurde zwischen dem Sperrwerk und der Schiffdorfer Stauschleuse._



Es wird ein Zusammenhang vermutet mit Gülleausbringungen, da entlang der Geeste viele besprühte Felder zu sehen seien. 

----------------------------------------​Schon kurz nach dem Fund der Angler, waren keine toten Fische mehr zu sehen. Nur die Messung bez. Sauerstoff des Umweltschutzamts zeigte an, dass etwas nicht stimmen kann..

OHNE die aufmerksamen Angler, die sofort Alarm schlugen, wäre das wahrscheinlich  wieder von niemanden entdeckt wurden. 

NABU, BUND und Konsorten waren wahrscheinlich in einer Fußgängerzone Spenden sammeln, die PETAner wahrscheinlich hinter einem Zirkus mit Tieren oder einem Fleischer oder Pelzhändler her, zuständige Beamte der Stadt Freitag nachmittag evtl. schon im Wochenende.

*Ohne die aktiven Angler als Wächter der Gewässer, hätte das also wahrscheinlich niemand bemerkt.*

Unabhängig davon, ob die Behörden dann nun überhaupt den oder die Schuldigen finden können oder wollen, zeigt es einmal mehr in überdeutlicher Form, wie wichtig die aktiven Angler draussen am Wasser als Wächter sind..


Siehe dazu auch:
[youtube1]LNUunJDmRPI[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNUunJDmRPI

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste*



> Wer hats gemerkt?
> NABU? BUND? PETA?





> ob die Behörden dann nun überhaupt den oder die Schuldigen finden können



Kann der NABU eigentlich noch froh sein, dass er nicht gleich selber  in den Kreis der Verdächtigen geriet.

So als kleine Retourkutsche zum Kabelbinder-Fall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste*

hätte gute Lust gehabt .....


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste*

na...
ich halte das eher für ein frühaufsteherproblem.

und thomas hat verdientermaßen einmal länger geschlafen.

wie heißt das nochmal: "reim dich oder ich fress dich"?

hier reimt sich gar nix, ist ne akutmeldung von leuten vor ort, angler klar, jegliche weiterführende geht erst mal fehl, es sei denn, man fragt, wo jetzt zum teufel die UNO bleibt.

ohne pawlow wärs auch gegangen.

edit: hätt auch so lauten können:
Angler als "umweltindikatoren": angler melden vom rest der welt unbemerktes fischsterben und tragen so zum schutz der allgemeinheit bei. unsere "vorposten".

angler mal einfach gut ohne den schatten der beschatteten "berufsschützer".


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste*

Leider ging das Thema hier in der Region unter - gut, dass das AB so etwas immer publik macht. Ich habe es teils miterlebt - erschreckend, wie viele Tiere das zeitliche gesegnet haben. Das Hegeangeln eines örtlichen Vereins kurz darauf in einer nahen Gewässerstrecke brachte 0 Fische ans Tageslicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste*

Die Frage ist da auch, wer ist so bescheuert, in so einem Fall zu meinen auch noch "hegen" - also reduzieren, entnehmen - zu müssen??

Davon ab:
Ja, über sowas zu informieren, seh ich als Teil meiner Aufgabe.. 

Macht ja sonst (fast) keiner.........


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste*

In dem o.g. Falle war die Hege eher die Bestandssichtung.

PS: Leider wahr, danke dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste*

immer gerne..


----------

